# What to do with the rest of MLE?



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

It was for Marcus Banks, actually, but he opted out to sign with Phoenix instead. Who do you think will the Wolves sign with that MLE or let the offseason walk by?


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Uh, we already used it to sign James.


----------



## Cyberwolf (May 15, 2003)

Yeah, I'm pretty sure James took up the entire MLE. Might you be thinking of the LLE? I have no idea what to do with it. Lorenzen Wright? Jumaine Jones? Devean George?


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

devean george isnt available anymore right?

all i kno is that minnesota is going to have a lot of trouble making playoffs. 
all of a sudden blazers look like a solid team and they are one more team to battle for the 8th spot.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Yeah, I probably meant LLE. Sunday is not my favorite day, as you can tell.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

its just the LLE....
think it will go to a big guy, Lo wright if we can get him.


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

I know Lo Wright is a little overated, but to be honest, I highly doubt that he will go to any team for the LLE...I would expect he gets a little more or resigns.


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

i dont think lo wright is overrated... not anymore.. maybe 4 yrs ago...


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

i think he'll be looking at the LLE on a team he can actually get a run with and not be stuck, 3rd string behind high profile centers


----------



## Cyberwolf (May 15, 2003)

abwowang said:


> devean george isnt available anymore right?


D'oh! Sorry, forgot about that one.


----------



## alexander (May 6, 2005)

sign Olowokendi!


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Lorenzen Wright or Marc Jackson....


Also what is going on with our trade exception?! why aren't we doing anything with it!


----------



## New Jazzy Nets (Jan 25, 2006)

Scott Pollard wouldn't be bad he's one of those guys that helps the team out with little things.


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

well hoopshype says minnesota is interested in daniel santiago...


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

abwowang said:


> well hoopshype says minnesota is interested in daniel santiago...


meh, hes a big body... but isnt really gonna help the team IMO.

Lo wright would be much better, and i think he should be priority with this LLE.

not gonna happen, but id give mr kemp the time of day to see if he can still bang around in the NBA.. hed be used more as a 5 now.


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

tonight i'll watch daniel santiago play for puerto rico vs USA... its on ESPN2 11pm ET. 

either way, i think unless a big trade goes down minnesota is lottery bound once again... so yeaaaa


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

I like Scott Pollard in this situation, Are Cato and Marc Jackson available? Because all three options are better than Santiago.


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

marc jackson would be great... i kno he hardly got to play on the nets.. 
coach just didnt like him or somethin.. 

we should bring him over...


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

abwowang said:


> tonight i'll watch daniel santiago play for puerto rico vs USA... its on ESPN2 11pm ET.
> 
> either way, i think unless a big trade goes down minnesota is lottery bound once again... so yeaaaa


i actually dont think so, not just being a wolves fan but i think were gonna sneak in for a 7-8 playoff seed.
not gonna do us much good, and probably be an early exit... but this squad has some serious talent, they just need to gel and find a style that fits this team


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Lo wright apparently going to the hawks


----------



## The King of the World (Dec 28, 2003)

Avalanche said:


> Lo wright apparently going to the hawks


2 years, $12 million


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Isnt it 6 mill over 2 years??? I am quite sure it is because I don't see why a team would pay him 6 mill a year.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

sheefo13 said:


> Isnt it 6 mill over 2 years??? I am quite sure it is because I don't see why a team would pay him 6 mill a year.


correct


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

So who does that leave us left to sign, I assume we still want a big man to complete this roster.


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

totally expected all this to happen. slowly one by one every available contributor is taken. while minny just sits back... and chills.

shucks.


----------



## The King of the World (Dec 28, 2003)

sheefo13 said:


> Isnt it 6 mill over 2 years??? I am quite sure it is because I don't see why a team would pay him 6 mill a year.


I'll take your word for it...the article that I read said 2 years at $6 million per, but it seems to have vanished. Thank goodness though...Lorenzen Wright making $6 mil a season would be a sure sign of the apocalypse.


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

YES! according to hoopshype.com minny is interested in Al harrington and troy hudson is on the trade block!

if we can get al harrington... playoffs for sure!


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

I would love to get him, but I'm not getting my hopes up. I can't see Atlanta wanting anything we have.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Griffin? Hudson? Madsen? Jaric? Money? Harrington would be very very decent. KG, Ricky, Foye, James, and Harrington? That's a 5-headed monster!


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

atlanta wants young talent/draft picks... thats wut hoopshype said.. 
they also said that minny is lookin to make a trade and if anything happens, thudson is first to go


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Hudson and first round pick can go, because the first round pick are always managed horribly by McHale. There are risks, though.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

We don't really have any picks to trade. And I can't imagine any team wanting Hudson. Best bet with him is to keep him (not that we have a choice there) and hope he gets healthy. If that does happen he'll help this team alot. Big if though.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

That was actually my dream talking.

But, yea.


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

i really want harrington here.. that would be awesome!


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

Guys I really can't see Harrington happening. I mean Hudson to ATL, yeah that makes sense, might be the one place he would take the medical retirement, ATL would be a better place to start a music career for him. Other than that nothing makes sense. Indy has talent to give up, do we? We have THUD, Jaric, Mad Dogg, Craig Smith, Justin Reed, and Trenton Hassell to give up, I'm not sure that tickles Atlanta's fancy due to the fact that they need big men.

This is more likely to happen. They target a Scott Pollard, or a Calvin Cato, or maybe even try to work a deal for a Jeff Foster or Sam Dalembert. But we just don't have the ammo for Harrington.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Pod man just got released by Dallas.

hasnt shown a whole lot yet... but at the very least is a big (very big) body to put down low.

harrington?? not gonna happen, but damn put james foye ricky harrington and KG on the floor at once and try to guard that!


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

Avalanche said:


> Pod man just got released by Dallas.
> 
> hasnt shown a whole lot yet... but at the very least is a big (very big) body to put down low.
> 
> harrington?? not gonna happen, but damn put james foye ricky harrington and KG on the floor at once and try to guard that!


Yeah, Put Steve Nash, Michael Redd, Lebron, KG, and Tim Duncan on the floor and watch us win 80 games, but in all seriousness, anyone have any prefences or insight on available Centers through trade or FA?


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

melvin ely would be great.. he would be a potential semi star with the right amount of PT... 

hes a restricted free agent..


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

I like him in a more important role, he is a strong guy and would be perfect in that bruiser role.


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

I've got some names to throw out there, the above mentioned Marvin Ely is a restricted FA, Olowakandi is a UFA, along with Reggie Evans, Kelvin Cato, Scot Pollard, Ervin Johnson, Loren Woods, and Greg Ostertag. None of those names light the world on fire, but that's what's left on the Free Agent market. Other names that are possible solutions through trade are: Dwayne Jones now that they are supposedly going to release him anyways.

I know Dalembert always gets brought up, but Steven Hunter would be another C from the sixers that would fit in well, I know they could use a tall ball handling SG like Jaric to play alongside Iverson.

I like Jeff Foster from the Pacers, I have been hearing a lot about him being on the block, Harrison from that team would be an ok move as well, not sure if they are willing to let him go though.

I've always been a huge fan of Gadzuric, I'd be more than happy with him.

The Wiz have tons of backup options: Andrae Blatche, Calvin Booth, Peter John Ramos, Michael Ruffin, Etan Thomas. All decent options.

Marc Jackson from the hornets would be solid, they have plenty of C's now.

Plenty of players out there, what do you think McHale should do.


----------



## New Jazzy Nets (Jan 25, 2006)

Tag is retired and Johnson think wll retire also. Pollard or Cato is my bet. As for a fit for Hudson I would say the Lake show or I could also seem him as a member of the Heat. Wizards would be another possibilty.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

as much as i despise the kandi man... for the LLE as just a big body to put behind Blount and Griffin he wouldnt be that bad.. considering whats left on the market anyway...


almost hurt to post that lol


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Ely would be great too, but thats not gonna happen


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

out of that list my first choice would be dalembert... second would be jeff foster, then steven hunter. Reggie evans would be great, but he is only 6 8... 

wutevr...


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Ely or Evans. Please. I like Ely more but hey whatever. This is McHale here.


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

It sounds like McHale wants to keep Griff, I was reading some comments from him and it said something like he is workin with John Lucas trying to become a better man, yadda yadda yadda, and said that they wouldn't be able to get better rebounding or shot blocking than they already have in Griff. That being said...sounds like a bruiser is a better option at this point. Maybe Reggie Evans would be the best option???


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Scot Pollard may be an option...


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

Zuca said:


> Scot Pollard may be an option...


Give it up were too slow.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Zuca said:


> Scot Pollard may be an option...


Yuck.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

the main event said:


> Give it up were too slow.


Who cares? We need to save some money, though.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Juxtaposed said:


> Who cares? We need to save some money, though.


Pollard signs today with Cavs...


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Zuca said:


> Pollard signs today with Cavs...


I am fully aware of it already. I already said we're in need to save money for the later use.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Al Harrington is free now. Get it done Mchale.


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

get it done mchale?... when has he ever gotten anything done?!


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

abwowang said:


> get it done mchale?... when has he ever gotten anything done?!


We can always hope. :gopray:


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

It is now down into the hands of.... *shrugs*


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

the 3 teams most recently listed as having the best chance of landing harrington did not include the wolves.
but they are only rumors


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

*Harrington Deal Dead*


> 18th August, 2006 - 8:22 pm
> Atlanta Journal-Constitution - Free agent forward Al Harrington said on Friday that the proposed sign-and-trade deal that would send him to Indiana is now dead.
> 
> "The Indiana deal was something that I really wanted to do. I was looking forward to it since it's a place I'm so familiar with. But it didn't happen. I want to be somewhere I'm wanted, and these other teams are really interested.
> ...


That is recent enough for me. 

Mike James
Ricky Davis
Al Harrington
Kevin Garnett
Mark Blount

Foye.

:makeadeal


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

XMATTHEWX said:


> *Harrington Deal Dead*
> 
> 
> That is recent enough for me.
> ...


but by giving up who exactly?


----------

